
Apple dropped plan for encrypting backups after FBI complained - jmsflknr
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-fbi-icloud-exclusive-idUSKBN1ZK1CT
======
m-p-3
Ongoing discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22106536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22106536)

